# Newest frilly enclosure build!



## Tabby (May 25, 2014)

Thought i would share some photos of a frill-neck enclosure i have been working on recently. 
All thats left is adding some plants, lighting and a few large logs. 
any advice/ questions are more than welcome! 

Cheers


----------



## rockethead (May 25, 2014)

looks good how long did it take to do?
what did you make it out of?
I like the frame did you have to cut it to size or was it a kit set?


----------



## Tabby (May 25, 2014)

rockethead said:


> looks good how long did it take to do?
> what did you make it out of?
> I like the frame did you have to cut it to size or was it a kit set?



Thanks! 
7 days, on and off. 
the frame is called cube lock yes, i cut them all.


----------



## rockethead (May 25, 2014)

where did you get them from [cube lock]
The screen is it wire mesh or something else
is it aluminium or galvanized steel


----------



## Tabby (May 25, 2014)

i buy it I'm bulk from an aluminium supplier, the flyscreen is aluminium also.


----------



## rockethead (May 25, 2014)

aluminium is not cheap do you mine if I ask how much it cost and will the aluminium screen be strong enough to stop a frilly from trying to get out


----------

